# Ainge in Today's Herald



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Ainge was cornered by the press to explain his plan as the Celtics flounder to the lottery. Basically, he explained that as a broadcaster, he would ask players questions about teams, and potential FA destinations. I know it is hard for you guys to believe, but essentially players didn't want to come to Boston as FA's because of the weather, the media, and THE STYLE OF PLAY. Basically, players didn't like the way the Celtics played, the way the ball was(n't) distributed, and the walk-it-up and isolate style. 

Ainge says he wants to change the style, make it more inclusive and run-oriented, more fun. That could attract FA's. Also, when you're in a cold, dreary town like Boston that won't attract the big names, you must "try to hit a home run" in the draft. Maybe Perkins or Banks will be a home run, or maybe Danny can get one with one of the three picks we have this year. But Ainge had to do something; with no FAs willing to come in, we would have been stuck with Pierce, Walker and ObieBall and would have been a perennial 45-win team, not even good enough to make the Finals out of the East, let alone challenge for #17.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Ainge was cornered by the press to explain his plan as the Celtics flounder to the lottery. Basically, he explained that as a broadcaster, he would ask players questions about teams, and potential FA destinations. I know it is hard for you guys to believe, but essentially players didn't want to come to Boston as FA's because of the weather, the media, and THE STYLE OF PLAY. Basically, players didn't like the way the Celtics played, the way the ball was(n't) distributed, and the walk-it-up and isolate style.
> 
> Ainge says he wants to change the style, make it more inclusive and run-oriented, more fun. That could attract FA's. Also, when you're in a cold, dreary town like Boston that won't attract the big names, you must "try to hit a home run" in the draft. Maybe Perkins or Banks will be a home run, or maybe Danny can get one with one of the three picks we have this year. But Ainge had to do something; with no FAs willing to come in, we would have been stuck with Pierce, Walker and ObieBall and would have been a perennial 45-win team, not even good enough to make the Finals out of the East, let alone challenge for #17.


So because the Coach didn't want to change, he blew up the whole team until the coach quit?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Danny Ainge right now looks like a HUGE fool. Let's hope that changes. Unfortunately, I think Ainge is too strong a personality to be a GM. He acts like a jerk most of the time


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I think Danny ainge smells like poo.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

geez, i know we suck right now, very very much so in fact, but unless you bring in a jason kidd, its going to take time. If it doesn't work next season, then we can nuke the club (like Danny has the players) but lets not get so short sighted. You think the celtics of last season would beat the Pistons, the Nets or the Pacers (now that they have a real coach) this season? One and done sucks, ask t-mac or Garnett.

However, if we don't improve talent wise through the draft, and by this time next season in actual play, then DA should be hung drawn and quartered.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Agree with bballin*

I think the key is finding a good coach who agrees with Ainge's vision, and drafting good players. Also, the development of Banks and Perkins is very important. The three draft picks may not help next year, but if Hunter and Banks can contribute, and we get a decent FA w/the MLE, who knows?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> geez, i know we suck right now, very very much so in fact, but unless you bring in a jason kidd, its going to take time. If it doesn't work next season, then we can nuke the club (like Danny has the players) but lets not get so short sighted. You think the celtics of last season would beat the Pistons, the Nets or the Pacers (now that they have a real coach) this season? One and done sucks, ask t-mac or Garnett.
> 
> However, if we don't improve talent wise through the draft, and by this time next season in actual play, then DA should be hung drawn and quartered.


Last years team?

Pistons? Yes
Pacers? Yes
Nets? Noooooo! Part of that has to do with the Joe Johnson to Phoenix and the Rodney Rogers to New Jersey trade. And the one with Joe Forte to Seattle and Vinny to Boston trade. 
Add a few players (MLE guy) plus 2/3 picks, DEVELOP these young guys and we have quiet a team.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Wallace Draft picks*

First of all, let's be clear...Rodney Rogers signed FA w/NJ, not a trade.

Secondly, Chris Wallace was a fool--Joe Forte is out of the league, and Kedrick Brown will spend the rest of his brief NBA career on the bench in Cleveland.

Joe Johnson...the jury is still out, but I would still rather have any number of guys from that draft.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, that draft was terrible.

The only way it helped the C's was in trading for Rodney who had a nice half a season in Boston before he walked away.

Now the C's have 3 first rounders again.

What will happen this time?

I really am tired of getting guys who do nothing but sit on the bench. This team needs to draft someone with the potential to be a star immediately.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Ainge is just making more excuses. When I read this article this afternoon I had to laugh. He has changed his opinion many times.

I seem to remember Scotty Pippen wanting to come here a few years ago.

Ainge traded away our leading assist man and is trying to say it was because this team was known to be selfish? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Pippen*

Scottie wanted to come here? HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! When was the last legit free agent to sign here......(total silence).....Yeah, I thought so. 

As for last year's team, you don't really think a team that barely averaged 19 assists/per game can be considered unselfish, do you? If your leading assist man is a PF who averaged under 5 apg, does that mean FAs are going to want to come play for you? I think not.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

There were talks about trading for Pippen and he was quoted as saying he wanted to come here. This was the year before last?

Tell me which free agrents will come here now?

Antoine averaged over 5 assist last year when we didn't have a point guard and you didn't answer my question.

If the reason Danny Ainge made the trades he did was because free agents didn't want to come to this team due to too many players being selfish then why did he trade away the leading assist man? (The leading assist man who should have averaged in the 7's if it wasn't for Pierce, Williams and Vin Baker not being able to hit wide open shots under the basket)
That just proves he is lying AGAIN.
Do you not understand how stupid your logic is?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The point is....*

Pippen didn't come here...and NO GOOD FREE AGENT EVER HAS, nor will they ever. DO YOU UNDERSTAND THIS?

Also, our team averaged only 19 assists per game. AS A TEAM. No, Walker's 4.8 assists per game and whopping 500 threes per season was not enough for another scorer to come here. That's my logic...

Hmm....Do I go to Dallas (and the sun--and no state tax), San Antonio (and the sun--and Duncan=more open shots for me--and no state tax) or Sacramento (where I'll be in a flowing offense--just look at Songaila), or cold, dreary Taxachusetts, where I can watch Antoine and Paul jack up three after three and put up with Dick Harter and Jim O'Brien. 

Danny was dead right. Now he's risking everything on this draft. That's fine. He cannot do any worse than Chris Wallace when he blew the 2001 draft and killed our future.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

slightly OT, but seriously, who was the last decent FA to sign with the Celtics?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Not off topic at all*

This is exactly what Danny Ainge was talking about.....anyone?


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND .lol Pippen wasn't a free agent when he wanted to come here. It was talk about a trade.

I bet more free agents would rather have come to Boston last year with Walker and Pierce then you would ever get this year with the way Pierce is losing us games due to lack of effort and the way the rest of this team sucks. (and I am talking good free agents not players like Brant Barry.lol)

No one went to San Antonio last year. The big free agent skipped Dallas and went to New Jersey (then promptly couldn't play anymore due to his Kidney problem.) the only other guys wanted went to LA for less money and a chance to win a championship (we aren't getting those free agents)and back to New Jersey (Kidd)

It is fine with you that Danny is killing this team but don't speak for all of us.
It will take any rookie at least 4 years plus (and I am talking top rookies like Lebron, Kobe and Kevin) AT LEAST 4 years to be able to make a difference. Isn't Danny's deal for 3 years?
Lebron will make his team better but he isn't winning a title any time soon and anhthing less then a title for Boston is a failure.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Wallace Draft picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> First of all, let's be clear...Rodney Rogers signed FA w/NJ, not a trade.
> 
> Secondly, Chris Wallace was a fool--Joe Forte is out of the league, and Kedrick Brown will spend the rest of his brief NBA career on the bench in Cleveland.
> ...


1) Yeah your right, he wasn't traded.....so whats he doing there now? It was basically a trade of Joe Johnson for Rodney Rogers AT THE CELTICS' EXPENSE.

2) Joe Forte pick was made by "the greatest basketball mind" Red, who probably couldn't tell what day of the week it is anymore. Brown was picked by OB, a defender was OB's wet dream.
Joe Johnson is comming around, and WAS Wallace's pick.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh yes, I'm pretty sure someone would LOVE to come to a team where Paul Pierce plays Point Guard, Center, a Shooting Guard and shoots more 3s then most players shoot 2s AND 3s.


Tell me, who were these GREAT players to pass to last season? EWill? JR? Battie? SUNDOV?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

What Ainge really meant is that no decent player is willing to come to Boston as a FA to be Paul Pierce's butt boy.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> What Ainge really meant is that no decent player is willing to come to Boston as a FA to be Paul Pierce's butt boy.



I am sorry but I was under the impression this is why the Boston Celtics exist. So Pierce can be the star. This is the BS Danny fed him to sell out his friends.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> What Ainge really meant is that no decent player is willing to come to Boston as a FA to be Paul Pierce's butt boy.


Walker was not Pierce's butt boy. Pierce can play with another star. We don't have another star. Davis is the closest thing, and he's not even close to Walker. The rest of the team are role players at best, at least as long as Hunter and Perkins remain on the bench.

If it was Ainge's intention to make the team more attractive to free agents, he did a horrible, horrible job. Why on earth would a FA want to come here now? The style of basketball isn't changing because of Carroll. The players have no chemistry. I think last year's team was much more desirable to join. EWill was quite content to come off the bench. I think Battie would've been fine as a backup. The only unquestionable starters were Pierce and Walker. That leaves three starter positions up for grabs. OB said he played the style of basketball he did because he didn't have the personnel to do something different. They still don't. The team got younger and faster, but they didn't get smarter. There is nobody to show the team how to play the style of basketball that Ainge wants except Ainge, and he's busy off doing other things. It's like the blind leading the blind. Defense sucks and offense sucks, and there's nobody around to teach them either one. If I were a FA, I wouldn't want to come here either.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> MR sister said,
> Pierce can play with another star.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Pierce *can* play with another star but the question is, Is another star willing to take a back seat to Pierce like Walker did.
> One of the great things about Walker was he was more then willing to take a back seat to Paul and let him get all the credit. I don't see another All Star in this league playing second fiddle to Pierce.


Then get Walker back here and get a third fiddle like most people were hoping for before the Walker trade.  Realistically, you need three star quality players (usually one All-Star plus two stars or two All-Stars plus one star if you're lucky) if you don't have Shaq or Duncan. I think it would be hard for Pierce to play with a star at the same position, but I think he'd have no problem playing with a star at another position.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Wallace Picks/Free Agents*

Auerbach merely said he "liked" Forte. The bottom line: it was still Wallace's call. When you wear the stars on your shoulder, you have total accountability. O'Brien's pick? Please. He didn't even know who Kedrick Brown was. Wallace made all 3 picks; if he listened to poor advice, it's his own damn fault--I expect a GM to know all of the players.

As for the free agency thing, the question still stands: Name one good player who ever came to Boston as a free agent.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> Walker was not Pierce's butt boy.


Sure he was. In exchange, Antoine got to shoot as many threes as he wanted. That was the deal.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

In one way I kind of agree with Ainge, our only other option would have been to pay Walker the insane amount that maximum veterans get paid what is it like 6 years 100million plus, which is ridiculous, I will take the losses this year and the draft picks and a MLE player and a new coach that knows what the hell they are doing and come back next year, the reason this team is bad is the bad trades and bad draft picks and the bad signings by the previous administrations, it was never going to get better than we had it the last two years and only was going to get worse, specifically the drafting of Kedrick, the trading of Joe Johnson, the trade for Vin Baker, the drafting of Joseph Forte, the absolutly ridiculous signings of Chris Mills, and Travis Knight, the trade of Chauncey, the drafting of Ron Mercer, this stuff now is falling in Ainge's lap and he is trying to fix it, and he is bearing the brunt of the criticism but this team now is the product of what has happened over the last 5 years before Ainge got here.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> In one way I kind of agree with Ainge, our only other option would have been to pay Walker the insane amount that maximum veterans get paid what is it like 6 years 100million plus, which is ridiculous, I will take the losses this year and the draft picks and a MLE player and a new coach that knows what the hell they are doing and come back next year, the reason this team is bad is the bad trades and bad draft picks and the bad signings by the previous administrations, it was never going to get better than we had it the last two years and only was going to get worse, specifically the drafting of Kedrick, the trading of Joe Johnson, the trade for Vin Baker, the drafting of Joseph Forte, the absolutly ridiculous signings of Chris Mills, and Travis Knight, the trade of Chauncey, the drafting of Ron Mercer, this stuff now is falling in Ainge's lap and he is trying to fix it, and he is bearing the brunt of the criticism but this team now is the product of what has happened over the last 5 years before Ainge got here.


Dont forget Potapenko for our 8 pick (which turned out to be andre Miller) and so on...
Except for the Walker deal (which was just terrible- see Lafrentz`s contract: 03/04-8.2 mio, 04/05-9.1 mio, 05/06-9.9 mio, 06/07-10.9 mio, 07/08-11.8 mio, 08/09-12.7 mio ) I think Ainge is doing an OK job. I dont care about the present if in 2-3 years we are going to be a joy to watch!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> In one way I kind of agree with Ainge, our only other option would have been to pay Walker the insane amount that maximum veterans get paid what is it like 6 years 100million plus, which is ridiculous,


I think there was another option. Don't talk about a contract extension but let Walker at least play the first half of the season with the new style of offense. His stock was low after the Nets series, so I think his stock could've only gone up. He got into shape and looked good in the preseason. I think they could've gotten more for him than LaFrentz and Welsch. Not to mention, Delk was in the deal. Walker and Delk should've gotten something better. Luckily, Welsch looks like he might be a player, but lately, he hasn't been doing much.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

*Don't forget about Moiso too*



> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont forget Potapenko for our 8 pick (which turned out to be andre Miller) and so on...
> Except for the Walker deal (which was just terrible- see Lafrentz`s contract: 03/04-8.2 mio, 04/05-9.1 mio, 05/06-9.9 mio, 06/07-10.9 mio, 07/08-11.8 mio, 08/09-12.7 mio ) I think Ainge is doing an OK job. I dont care about the present if in 2-3 years we are going to be a joy to watch!


You also could include drafting of Moiso in with that also.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> 
> 
> I think there was another option. Don't talk about a contract extension but let Walker at least play the first half of the season with the new style of offense. His stock was low after the Nets series, so I think his stock could've only gone up. He got into shape and looked good in the preseason. I think they could've gotten more for him than LaFrentz and Welsch. Not to mention, Delk was in the deal. Walker and Delk should've gotten something better. Luckily, Welsch looks like he might be a player, but lately, he hasn't been doing much.


You are right about that, he could have held on a little longer, plus you never know what could have been available at the end of this year, but I believe if Walker didn't get an extension he just would have dragged this team down further than it already is just to spite Ainge, I will be interested to see if Dallas re-signs Walker and how much they will spend, Welsch looks like a player but I think he has just hit the wall from not playing that much in previous years but that Walker trade remains to be seen if LaFrentz comes back healthy and gives you 15/8 next year and Welsch gives you 10 a game next year plus a number one pick to develop that trade doesn't look as bad as it looks now. I know I am being an optimist.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Wallace Picks/Free Agents*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Auerbach merely said he "liked" Forte. The bottom line: it was still Wallace's call. When you wear the stars on your shoulder, you have total accountability. O'Brien's pick? Please. He didn't even know who Kedrick Brown was. Wallace made all 3 picks; if he listened to poor advice, it's his own damn fault--I expect a GM to know all of the players.
> 
> As for the free agency thing, the question still stands: Name one good player who ever came to Boston as a free agent.


Wallace WAS NEVER a real GM here. He was always a scout, Pitino was before him, and OB and Red had so much to say in the trade that he was never given the chance.

The only thing I DO fault him in, is the Vin Baker deal, but that was a big part of our cheap owner who didn't want to pay 3/4 extra million for one year.

You want to know the last good FA that came here?
You tell me when the last time we had cap money to sign a DECENT FA.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Ainge said free agents said they didn't want to come here because of our style of play that it was BORING and slow. That is true it was but it won games but didn't get us to the next level. I still say trading your other All-Star is stupid, especially if you are not getting another star back or a young stud (Welsch is decent but he's not a stud) or a top 3 draft pick. Anyway that was at the beginning of the season so I'm over it, my big gripe now is all the talk about wanting young players and drafting HS guys etc....yet we've got 3 promising rookies now and don't play them so why am I to think that things will change with the picks we have for the next draft because the guys that are warming the bench now have shown they are GOOD yet they are still warming the bench!:sigh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Ainge said free agents said they didn't want to come here because of our style of play that it was BORING and slow.


Danny said a lot of things, but not everything is true. And how does he know this? He's been on the damn job for one offseason, and didn't have anything more but the LLE to waste


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I am sure it was back in the Larry Bird days (Maybe Bill Walton :yes: )
It certainly had nothing to do with last years team. Just another Ainge excuse.

No wait, Dominique Wilkins in 1994.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

wilkins wasn't much by the time he made it here, still constituted a "name" player though


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Danny thinks the 3 Celtics games he commentated on TNT made him an expert on our team. 

That article also said that Ainge talked to free agents around the league and they all thought this team was selfish and didn't pass the ball.
Funny, why was he asking players around the league what they thought of the Celtics before anyone ever mentioned or thought about him coming to Boston to be head of basketball operations?
Why you ask because he made the whole thing up. He changes his excuses every time he opens his mouth. I can't believe how many stupid people fall for his lies.




> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Danny said a lot of things, but not everything is true. And how does he know this? He's been on the damn job for one offseason, and didn't have anything more but the LLE to waste


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The question stands*

Name the last GOOD free agent to come here.

Dominque was washed up.

Wallace killed us with horrible drafts and the Baker trade.

Name the last GOOD free agent to come here. Ainge has the right idea.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: The question stands*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Name the last GOOD free agent to come here.
> 
> Dominque was washed up.
> ...








I sure hope so. :-D


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Danny thinks the 3 Celtics games he commentated on TNT made him an expert on our team.
> 
> That article also said that Ainge talked to free agents around the league and they all thought this team was selfish and didn't pass the ball.
> ...


For the RECORD GET THIS STRAIGHT, I never said I beleived a damn thing, I was just re-stating what he said, GOT IT!!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The season before he got here, Dominique Wilkins averaged 26.0 ppg, and 6.5 rpg. Not 30 and 8 like he had done before, but 26 and 6.5 is pretty good.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yes, he did....on the Clippers*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> The season before he got here, Dominique Wilkins averaged 26.0 ppg, and 6.5 rpg. Not 30 and 8 like he had done before, but 26 and 6.5 is pretty good.


That was on a bad Clipper team. What are you saying? That he was a good sign?


The question still stands. Name the last GOOD free agent player to come here. Danny has a real point. Nobody wants to come here. This wasn't just what he learned as a TNT analyst. Danny had been away from the Celtics for awhile, as a player, a coach and an analyst. It isn't just the fact that no good free agent ever came here....there has to be a prevailing opinion out there.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it may be true that people don't want to come here but I also think we don't have the money to get them here. I know it's cold here unlike Miami, LA, Orlando, Pheonix etc....but playing for a franchise like the Celtics you'd think would have a mystique to it, you'd think guys would die to come here and become part of Celtics history, it just doesn't make sense to me.
This poor team has fell so far from my childhood days of Celts vs. Lakers and may the Shamrocks win, it makes me really sad


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Money Irrelevant; Mystique is Dead*

Nobody wants to come here. They want to go other places. Take the Knicks. They had a cap situation five times worse than ours, yet, players still want to go there and play there. They don't care about mystique; think of the average NBA player. How old were they when we last made the Finals?

Warmer climes, no state taxes, good ownership (ie. Cuban, Maloof, Paul Allen) that takes care of their players, is what they want. Loyalty comes in when you draft them. You can get them in trade, but you have to build your talent base. I think that's what Danny is trying to do, build through the draft and through trades to increase the talent base. When we get a team that players recognize has a legitimate chance to win it all, and a fun style of play to join (who wanted to play in Sacramento--or live there for that matter--10 years ago), then the free agents will come. But for now, you gotta build the foundation.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Nobody wants to come here. They want to go other places. Take the Knicks. They had a cap situation five times worse than ours, yet, players still want to go there and play there. They don't care about mystique; think of the average NBA player. How old were they when we last made the Finals?
> 
> Warmer climes, no state taxes, good ownership (ie. Cuban, Maloof, Paul Allen) that takes care of their players, is what they want. Loyalty comes in when you draft them. You can get them in trade, but you have to build your talent base. I think that's what Danny is trying to do, build through the draft and through trades to increase the talent base. When we get a team that players recognize has a legitimate chance to win it all, and a fun style of play to join (who wanted to play in Sacramento--or live there for that matter--10 years ago), then the free agents will come. But for now, you gotta build the foundation.


Great post Truth! I agree. 
I like what Ainge is doing in sense of making this team interesting for FAs by playing attractive style of basketball (I hope that happens) and you have to build foundation first through draft and by aquiring young talent, like truth said, to be able to attract big FAs. So in a few years we might actually see a great FA sign for the Boston Celtics!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: The question stands*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Name the last GOOD free agent to come here.
> 
> Dominque was washed up.
> ...


Name the lat time we had GOOD cap space.

Yeah Wallace had two picks (Johnson, Darius) and he did horrible. The Baker trade was horrible, but can't blame him for trying to replace Rodney.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Pierce *can* play with another star but the question is, Is another star willing to take a back seat to Pierce like Walker did.
> One of the great things about Walker was he was more then willing to take a back seat to Paul and let him get all the credit. I don't see another All Star in this league playing second fiddle to Pierce.


Walker took a back seat because he had no authority in the matter. He was the second best player on the team, thus had to defer to Pierce. I have little doubt that Paul could coexist with another all-star, even if he was better than him. In college, Lafrentz was arguably better than Pierce and they coexisted extremely well. Now, Pierce is several million dollars richer and I'm sure thinks a bit higher of himself now than he did 6 or 7 years ago, but I haven't seen anything that would lead me to believe he would rather play on a horrendous team and be the star as opposed to playing on a good team and being a co-star.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

This just proves you know nothing about went on in this town is the past and you surely have not learned anything lately.

It was stated on TV several times by Jim O'Brien , Paul Pierce and half the media that Walker took the back seat to Paul *on his own* He knew Paul would get the calls in the forth from the refs.
*Antoine* decided on his own that this is what was best for the Celtics and gave up his stats and any credit he might have gotten for the
*benefit* of the *Boston Celtics* 
He had a choice and HE made the decision.

[strike]Keep talking because every time you do you prove your ignorance. You don't know what you are talking about.[/strike]






> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Walker took a back seat because he had no authority in the matter.


*on his own* *benefit*

A good tip to remember. Never make it personal. ---agoo


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> This just proves you know nothing about went on in this town is the past and you surely have not learned anything lately.
> 
> It was stated on TV several times by Jim O'Brien , Paul Pierce and half the media that Walker took the back seat to Paul *on his own* He knew Paul would get the calls in the forth from the refs.
> ...


What are they going to say? You're adoration for Walker clouts your judgement. Of course Walker took a back seat by his own will, because he knew if he didn't his *** would be shipped out. 

I also find it humorous that you've called Pierce the most selfish player in the league, and say to ignore his assist numbers, but you cite Walker's apg as a reason that he's the most unselfish player in the league. [strike]You never cease to give me a good laugh.[/strike]

Lets not make it personal here. ---agoo


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Walker's assists come on a team where he has a point guard (and a great one at that in Steve Nash)

and your points about Walker saying what he said didn't come out of Walker's mouth. They came out of Pierce's and Jim O'Briens. [strike]Can't you read?
Should I put that in bold so you can grasp the concept.

You don't have one clue what you are talking about. You really don't. If you did you would know that you make no sense.
[/strike]Walker took his back seat to Pierce in the Jim O'Brien era (with out Danny Ainge around) 

I never said Walker was the most unselfish player in the league.
Show me where I ever said that.
[strike]
You are wrong. That is a fact. 
Grow up and except that you are just wrong.
Deal with it. lol[/strike]





> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What are they going to say? You're adoration for Walker clouts your judgement. Of course Walker took a back seat by his own will, because he knew if he didn't his *** would be shipped out.
> ...


Calm down, then post. ---agoo


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> I also find it humorous that you've called Pierce the most selfish player in the league, and say to ignore his assist numbers, but you cite Walker's apg as a reason that he's the most unselfish player in the league. You never cease to give me a good laugh.


Isn't it hilarious? Pierce sure is pretty good for being selfish. After all, he's the only player in the NBA to lead his team in points, rebounds *and* assists. He also looked to be about twice the point guard Atkins (5 ast, 5 TO) and Banks (0 ast, 2 TO) were last night -- and distributing isn't even Pierce's main job.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Agoo you moderator you. lol

He is wrong and that is a fact. Anyone who watches the news and reads the papers in this town on a consistant basis will tell you he is wrong. The problem with that is most of the fans at this board seem to be from Kansas or New York or some other state where they don't get to see or read or hear anything .
Yet they think they know what they are talking about.

The shadow


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Walker's assists come on a team where he has a point guard (and a great one at that in Steve Nash)
> 
> and your points about Walker saying what he said didn't come out of Walker's mouth. They came out of Pierce's and Jim O'Briens. Can't you read?
> ...


[strike]Do they allow access to computers in the nuthouse? [/strike]Where did I say Walker said he took the back seat. I said Walker DID take the back seat, however, this is because he was the second best player on the team. If he refused to allow Pierce to be the center point, he'd be looked at as one of the biggest jokes in the NBA. 

I also can't help but laugh at how you're always pointing out what a saint Walker is, asking everyone else to name another all-star who would take a back seat to someone else. First of all, Walker's not an all-star, and hasn't been for years. Secondly, he's the inferior player. It's common nature for someone to take a back seat to the superior player, in case you weren't aware

Stop this now. ---agoo


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Pierce sure is pretty good for being selfish. After all, he's the only player in the NBA to lead his team in points, rebounds *and* assists.


This is only because his teammates *allow* him to lead the team in points, rebounds, and assists


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Do they allow access to computers in the nuthouse? Where did I say Walker said he took the back seat. I said Walker DID take the back seat, however, this is because he was the second best player on the team. If he refused to allow Pierce to be the center point, he'd be looked at as one of the biggest jokes in the NBA.


At times, Walker didn't take the back seat to Pierce. And the result was him looking awfully silly waddling downcourt and launching three after three after three from 28 feet out.

Nice team basketball, Antoine.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Walker was an All Star last year and was the next in line to be one this year (he had better stats at the time then players who made the team) but why would facts bother you right. lol

Walker took a back seat on his own not because he had too but because he decided too. That is the fact you can't seem to grasp.
He didn't have too , he was never told too . He just did it.


Pierce leads this team is every catagory. Straight to the lottery.
More Pierce fans who only care about his stats then how the team is doing. 
Your fine as long as Pierce leads the team but who cares that he is leading them straight into the lottery for years to come.
Don't ever call yourself Celtics fans again because you just proved your not.


I love when people think they know something and they never watch the team.

:laugh:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Walker was an All Star last year and was the next in line to be one this year (he had better stats at the time then players who made the team) but why would facts bother you right. lol
> 
> Walker took a back seat on his own not because he had too but because he decided too. That is the fact you can't seem to grasp.
> ...


Walker took a back seat because he was the inferior player. Denial's natural, you'll get over it. I never said anything about him being told to take a back seat, but if he couldn't figure out what his role is then he might be as dumb as you're continually making yourself out to be.

Oh, and I'm sure Boston would be in a much better position right now if it were Walker in Pierce's place.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

When something is printed in green, read it and remember it. When it is neither read nor remembered, threads get closed. ---agoo


----------

